# Jeepneys



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

From MotionCars

Wow this would really eliminate 1 of the traffic problems

Cebu jeepneys to stop plying routes Monday to protest phaseout program - Motioncars | Motioncars


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We were in the jeepney the other day and stuck in some horrid traffic. My wife points at the crowded street and says "look at all those private cars with only 1 person. They need to ban private cars in the city to fix this traffic." 

I like the way she thinks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Double post


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> We were in the jeepney the other day and stuck in some horrid traffic. My wife points at the crowded street and says "look at all those private cars with only 1 person. They need to ban private cars in the city to fix this traffic."
> 
> I like the way she thinks


But smoke belching jeepneys aren't the solution.

Better, safer, crash worthy, vehicles made for non Midgets, and comfortable mass transit vehicles are the solution.

Should such a solution exist most folks who drive cars will switch to public transport.

Jeepneys in manila are also targets for snatch thieves, hold ups, as the driver can't react and the passengers can't run being jammed in the narrow space.

I still can't understand the logic in buying a new chassis and fitting it with an unsafe body and seats and then being allowed to register it and legalise the death trap.

Vs buying even second hand used busses from Japan and Korea, with the right subsidies, and even a 10 year old bus from Japan or Korea would be much safer than a brand new jeepney.

I am not against jeepneys as they fulfil a critical role in transport where there is no public transport but singing praises about the junk? No sir, its not right


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Wow this would really eliminate 1 of the traffic problems
> 
> Cebu jeepneys to stop plying routes Monday to protest phaseout program - Motioncars | Motioncars


Oh man, don't get me started. That one single act would improve so many things here in Cebu. I understand the efficiency of moving people the way they do but there's two HUGE issues with them that I see. The POLLUTION and the UNSAFE maneuvering. In my opinion the following changes should be made and ENFORCED:

1. Stop the raw, horrible pollution from the older Jeepneys, whose owners payoff the smog stations every year to "pass" the test. This huge source of particulate emissions is not only illegal but morally unacceptable as it impacts all those living and working along the roadways. Not to mention exacerbating the already horrible air pollution here on most workdays. Allowing hundreds, maybe thousands of these things to visibly pour black smoke out the back is just wrong.

2. Give them one MARKED location per block, MAX, that they can pull over and stop at. All of this jockeying and swerving over, sometimes every 100 feet is insanity. It disrupts the traffic and endangers everybody. Who ever heard of public transportation that will stop wherever you want on command? It's an antiquated practice.

There is a plan right now to bring 77 modern, non-polluting, hybrid buses to Cebu, to run the major route through the city, in order to begin to address the issues mentioned above. Clean, modern, safe, and non-polluting. Imagine that? But of course the Jeepney drivers and their union are fighting it tooth and nail. I suppose they don't care if their kids end up with lung cancer or asthma. Typical Filipino thinking.

I do think that in rural areas they serve a purpose. I also think the newer, more modern Isuzu designs pollute a lot less and should be utilized on feeder routes to the main bus routes. I understand the need, and the efficiency. But in my opinion, those old smokers simply have to go, along with the practice of stopping every hundred meters to take people on or off. Otherwise this will never be a livable city.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JRB__NW said:


> There is a plan right now to bring 77 modern, non-polluting, hybrid buses to Cebu, to run the major route through the city, in order to begin to address the issues mentioned above. Clean, modern, safe, and non-polluting. Imagine that? But of course the Jeepney drivers and their union are fighting it tooth and nail. I suppose they don't care if their kids end up with lung cancer or asthma. Typical Filipino thinking..


Most jeepney drivers have loans and despite the amount of money they make, they use most of it to pay the 5-6 and balance -> tagay, than save a bit for a newer vehicle, like the Isuzu trucks converted to busses.

And truly in Philippines, the highly risk averse banks owned by oligarchs and protected by politicians have no interest in lending money to jeepney drivers and the likes, to upgrade their vehicles, unless it's a mega deal. Hence the thriving 5-6 businesses.

Reality of Philippines.


----------

